# A new "New Spirituality" front forming



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 22, 2009)

A friend from my Woodstock days I am talking with about the Lord sent me this link to a new documentary: With One Voice: Awaken to the Reality that Unites Us All.

It's due to be released in August.

Careful with responses to this — this forum is public, and I seek to win some from this sector to the truth and love of Christ as He is revealed in the Bible.


----------



## Herald (Jul 22, 2009)

There is a passage of scripture a person must wrestle with when they advocate multiple paths to God.



> John 14:6 6 Jesus said to him, "I am the way, and the truth, and the life; no one comes to the Father, but through Me.



Our Lord doesn't leave much wiggle room in this statement. He does not say "I am one way, one truth, and one way to life." He purposefully locks out any other way to the Father by stating that He is the (definite article) way. This passage should be part of any discussion that seeks to embrace a diversity of paths to God.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 22, 2009)

I had the same thought, Bill, for when I respond to him. There's no getting around those words.

The devil is having at us on many fronts. The equivalent to this is Toshiro Mifune (in the old Japanese samurai films) holding his own against multitudes of attackers with his matchless blade.

The King is preparing us to share His glory when we see Him face to face.


----------

